# Hoyt Pro Comp VS Vantage Elite Plus



## Praeger (Jan 7, 2011)

Hoyt dropped the VE+ for 2014, likely due to the similarity to the Pro Comp Elite XL. To your question, they are both excellent target bows. The VE+ is almost 3" longer ATA which gives it a different string angle and the slight difference in rotational stability found with any longer ATA bows. The difference design wise is the PCE/PCE XL have a wider shoot through riser giving you a bit more room for fat arrows w/tall vanes. Limb pocket design is changed and limb spacing is wider. While I have owned a VE and currently shoot a PCE, I haven't shot a PCE XL but I suspect it would feel very similar to the VE+. So in that sense, you'd be comparing a VE+ to a PCE XL. 

As to cams, if you know your draw length and it won't change then I would recommend Spiral X cams. Smooth, fast, hard wall, and easily tunable.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks, exactly the comparison I was looking for


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

I have all three plus ultra elites and pro elites. The VE+ is a good shooter, balances well, and the 39.75 ATA feels good, although I think I still like the UE/PE 37.25 ATA. The PCEXL seems top heavy compared to the VE+ and the top is heavier than the VE+. The PCE does not feel top heavy and with the 37.125 ATA, I think it will be my preferred choice.

When shooting the UE and the PE previously, I always liked the greater reflex of the UE because it seemed to balance better without excessive stabilizer and rear bar weight. Therefore I may have to try a FX with the greater reflex and shorter BH. However the shorter ATA may not fit my face just right and may require a shorter string loop than is possible to tie on the string. Changing my trigger (Zenith brass) is not negotiable.

The main advantage of the PCE/PCEXL over the others is the center of bow (COB) position being halfway between the throat and the arrow rest. This significantly helps flatten the nock path and makes the top cam lead less sensitive. The downside is that there is additional aluminum handle mass above the shooters hand, hence a top leavy feel for the XL that has to be addressed with the stabilizer balance.

The wider limb spacing allows adjustment of the string track position relative to the grip pressure point of the particular shooter involved.

Finally, the weight bolt barrel nut is something they should have done long long long ago instead of simply threading the weight bolt into the aluminum handle. That is one of the best examples of pp engineering or anti-engineering ever foisted upon the archery community, although Hoyt was not the first. The Hoyt Pro Medalist and Pro Vantage compounds in the 1980s and early 1990s even had barrel nuts for the weight bolts.

Between the PCE and the VE+, I would suggest the PCE because it does have some advantages.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

BAArcher said:


> Is it worth the extra $$ for the Pro Comp? What about cams? spirals or GTX?


I have a short draw (26") and if it was me I'd get an FX with spirals.......... anyone want a Supra AND a Phenom?


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Kent, I have noticed, from some of your recent AT posts, that you may have the hots for one or more Hoyts. The FX SX likely would fit you quite well. With a 240 grain arrow at 55#, you may easily get 296 fps. But, can you not already get that with your PSE with an arrow that light.

However, shooting an arrow that light is another thing altogether and if you stay with Known, you may as well shoot 42 caliber arrows anyway.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks for the great replies, I decided to try a Pro Comp and get back to some field shooting.


----------

